# commune? reservation? kid friendly?



## Nelco (Oct 2, 2011)

looking for an indian reservation or all natural commune that doesn't mind someone with a kid

preferably one that is anti-government

anyone know of one in the four coner states..i've found stuff, but that doesn't mean i can roll up in there and be welcome..looking for realistic options


----------



## Earth (Oct 2, 2011)

Someone here posted something really recent about a farming/natural living type situation up in western new england, and while I think he might have been against the idea of screaming kids everywhere - he might not be against one that's well behaved...

Wish I had more land / actually more living space / where I'm at........................
You'd probably like it out here as there's a never ending supply of kid things to do
(that's if one is into AIR TREES WATER and ANIMALS....)

An old friend named Jane was trying to do the same thing you are,
I'll see if I can contact her and if I find anything out, i'll somehow try and get back to ya.........


----------



## Nelco (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks alot
everyone seems to be anti kids
since i believe the goverment is lucifer and cops are satan's army, i really don't want to be stranded in society for long.
but i don't want to be without like minded ppl either and me and the kid are a package


----------

